# دردشة المنتدى



## Messias (9 ديسمبر 2005)

بسم الله القوى


اخوتى 


احب اولا ان اشكر القائمين على المنتدى لفتح الدردشة للتعارف و المحادثة 


ثانيا

ياريت يتعدل انظمة الدردشة لان فى اعضاء بيبقوا موجودين فى الدردشة و مش بيرضوا وده ناتج عن انهم بيتفحصوا المنتديات و اسمهم علق فى الدردشة او ده ممكن يكون من خصائص الدردشة




اقترح عمل شات جافا و يكون عليه مشرفين ده يكون افضل 




سلام الرب يكون معكم


----------



## Coptic Man (9 ديسمبر 2005)

*



			اقترح عمل شات جافا و يكون عليه مشرفين ده يكون افضل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا اؤيدك في النقطة دي*


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2005)

انا معاكم, لكن بعد التحديث لوحة التحكم بالدردشة اختفت فلازم اضيف الكودات من جديد, فالرجاء المسامحة و اعطائي بعض الوقت

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Messias (10 ديسمبر 2005)

الخطا ليس خطأك




ان الله مع الصابرين !


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (10 ديسمبر 2005)

انا معاكم فى كل اللى تقلوا


----------



## artamisss (15 ديسمبر 2005)

ياجماعه  ممكن تشرحوا ازاى نوصل  للدردشه فى النتدى علشان انا مشعارفه اوصلها


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ياجماعه ممكن تشرحوا ازاى نوصل للدردشه فى النتدى علشان انا مشعارفه اوصلها


 
اتبع الرابط التالي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/chat.php?do=main&nojoin=1


----------



## antoon refaat (31 ديسمبر 2005)

ياريت لو مايكل موود يا جماعه قولولوا إني عايزه


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 أبريل 2006)

طيب يا ترى امتى هترجع الشات تانى يا روك
انا نفسى اشوفه لانى مشفتهوش قبل كده


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2006)

*الشات القديم داه حذف لانه كان ملئ بالثغرات الامنية, انا بدور على واحد امين لكن الظاهر اني مضطر ان اشتري واحد بحيث يكون امين اكثر من المجاني...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا روك لتعب محبتك*
*ربنا يباركك و يخليك للمنتدى *
*و يحمى المنتدى و يحافظ عليه*
*و المنتدى فى ايد امينه جدا بسبب و جودك*
*سلام و نعمه*


----------



## mary marmar (7 سبتمبر 2006)

ana asasan mesh la2ia elchat....nefsy ad5ol fy online chat masi7y...plz law ederto te3melolna online chat we 7ad yewada7ly ad5oloh menen....thnx ...mary


----------



## استفانوس (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*بل بالحري وجود الرب فيه
وهذا لاينقص تعب الآخ روك كبيرنا فهو زعيمنا هنا*


----------



## My Rock (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*الشات المسيحي سيتم اطلاقه عن قريب*


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا ليك يا روك *
*ربنا يوفقك*


----------



## kamer14 (16 يناير 2007)

انا عايزه اعرف الباسورد


----------



## jim_halim (16 يناير 2007)

> انا عايزه اعرف الباسورد



و أنا كمان : ))


----------



## †جــــــــو† (16 يناير 2007)

_يا رب يا روك بجد هيكون جامد اوى اوى 

ربنا يقويك ويباركك فى حياتك

جـــــــــو​_


----------



## roooma (23 يناير 2007)

يا سلام ليه ساعة عاوز أعمل شات مش عارف مش ورا الموقع الي المكتوب ولا في حاجة ظهرت حد لو يتعب يشرح بالتفصيل شكرا علي محبتكم


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2007)

الشات مخصص للاعضاء من رتبة عضو مبارك فما فوق...


----------



## mr.hima (24 يناير 2007)

************

*عزيزي هيما اسف لحذف الطريقة*

*الشات للاعضاء المباركين فقط لاء غير*

*coptic man*


----------



## roooma (24 يناير 2007)

ماشي ياعم الصخرة طيب أنا وصلة لرتبة عضو أزاي أبقي عضو مبارك فما فوق قولي ويتم الأختيار أزاي 
وشكرا ً علي الردود وعلي المحبه


----------



## merola (15 فبراير 2007)

ميرسى اوووووووووى انابردة مكنتش عارفة ادخل الشات


----------



## merola (15 فبراير 2007)

لا دا كتبلى بعد ما دخلت لقد تم منعك من الدردشة 
اسم المستخدم و كلمة المرور كتب اسم المستخدم بتاعى و كلمة المرور بس بردة مدخلنيش


----------



## Coptic Man (16 فبراير 2007)

roooma قال:


> ماشي ياعم الصخرة طيب أنا وصلة لرتبة عضو أزاي أبقي عضو مبارك فما فوق قولي ويتم الأختيار أزاي
> وشكرا ً علي الردود وعلي المحبه


 
*الترقية للعضوية للمباركة لما تشارك كتير *

*وكمان تبقي مواظب علي المشاركة معنا مش مجرد دخول تصفح من وقت للتاني فقط*


----------



## merola (16 فبراير 2007)

طب يا جماعة الباسورد كانت اييييييييية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## manwal (1 مارس 2007)

السلام والنعمه ومحبت البشر الواتى لابنك الوحيد
ليه طل بورجاء مش معقول بعد معقد سنتين ادور على موقع مسيحى عربى وكمان القى يه افاجاء ان فيه دردشه مسيحيه يا ريت يا جماعه تعرفونى انا ليه مش من حقى انى اشترك فى الموقع ايه الى بينى وبين غيرى علشان اتحرم من الحاجات دى مش عارف اشارك بمواضيع مش عارف ادخل دردشه تقريبا بعلق على الموضيع الى بسمعها اعتقد انى ده ظلم شويه  محتاج حد يفهمنى هو انا مش مسيحى ولاا ايه 
تانى حاجه ليه الموقع مينظمش لاعضاءه المسيحين موتمرات  زى عندنا كده تكون فى اى حته 
وبعدين انا شايف ان الموقع فى مسلمين وبيتقبل عضويته والدردشه للعضاء المباركين يعنى انا اميل من المغضوبين عليهم ولاا ايه نفسى اعرف ليه كل ده بيحصل يا جماعه ده موقع مسيحى مش من المفروض انو يبقى موقع للرد على الهجوم فى مواقع تانيه كتير وفيه بال توك يقدرو يدخولو فى مناقشات هناك اما هنا فيكون موقع لغزاء الروح والجسد للرب يسوع المسيح 
يا ريت تدونى فرصه اعبر بيها عن مشاركتى معاكو  وعلى العموم انا اسف طولت عليكو 
اتمنى ان الموضوع يبقى ليه اهميه اخوكم فى المسيح اميل من اليكس


----------



## be ur hero (3 مارس 2007)

i like to reachachat but i dont know how if u can help me i am new user here thx


----------



## thelife.pro (6 مارس 2007)

رايح موت على ما شوف هل الدردشة لك والله حرام 
داخ راسي وانا عمبدور على مواضيع حلوة مشان تباركوني 
ولحد الان ما صرت مبارك 

اخوكن طوني 
لا تسدقوا عمبمزح 
صعي الدردشة معكن حلوة 
بس الشي الاحلى انو الدردشة من الجنة الواحد بدو يتعب حتى يفوتها 
ممكن يكون درس حلو ( سواء كان باصدكم او مو باصدكم ) 
بمعنى اخر يجب ان نتعب حتى نصل الى الشي الذي نريده


----------



## ناصر وليم جميل (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: دردشة المنتدى*

لى اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذلك افضل جدآ


----------



## red_pansy (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دردشة المنتدى*

يا جماعه   بجد   نفسنا   ندخل    دردشه   وبعدين   انا  شايفه   عنديكم   رتب   كتير   ومش  فهماها  وازاى   نوصلها    وبعدين   عدد  مشاركتهم   كتير   خالص   يعنى  باذن  ربنا  نوصل  للرتب   دى بعد  عمر   طويل      :ranting:


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دردشة المنتدى*



red_pansy قال:


> يا جماعه بجد نفسنا ندخل دردشه وبعدين انا شايفه عنديكم رتب كتير ومش فهماها وازاى نوصلها وبعدين عدد مشاركتهم كتير خالص يعنى باذن ربنا نوصل للرتب دى بعد عمر طويل :ranting:


 
قول امين

شد حيلك في المشاركة المتنوعة معانا وربنا يسهل

وبعدين شكلك كدا بتشكك في نزاهة ادارة المنتدي :budo::gun:


----------



## red_pansy (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دردشة المنتدى*

لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا   طبعا   انت  فهمتنى    غلط    انا لاعشت  ولاكنت     علشان  اشكك فى منتدى  بحبه  مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوت  بس  انت  صليلى   علشان   اجتهد   :ura1:


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دردشة المنتدى*



red_pansy قال:


> لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا طبعا انت فهمتنى غلط انا لاعشت ولاكنت علشان اشكك فى منتدى بحبه مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوت بس انت صليلى علشان اجتهد :ura1:


 
صلوات العذراء والقديسين معاك يا مان


----------



## ابن الجريح (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دردشة المنتدى*

انا امانه مستغرب من المسلمين اللى بيدخلو شات لينا انا بصراحه مش عارف اقولهم ايه بصراحه


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: دردشة المنتدى*

من رايي ان نعمل دردشة عامة


----------



## باشا الفى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دردشة المنتدى*

سلام ونعمة                                              انا صديق جديد ممكن اضيف اقتراح يا ريت يكون فى شات وجافا علشان نسهل عملية التعارف بينى وبين اخوتى   وشكرا
:t9:   وانا هستنى منكو الرد             :36_22_26:


----------



## باشا الفى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دردشة المنتدى*



red_pansy قال:


> يا جماعه   بجد   نفسنا   ندخل    دردشه   وبعدين   انا  شايفه   عنديكم   رتب   كتير   ومش  فهماها  وازاى   نوصلها    وبعدين   عدد  مشاركتهم   كتير   خالص   يعنى  باذن  ربنا  نوصل  للرتب   دى بعد  عمر   طويل      :ranting:



انا رائى من رايك       نفسى يكون فى دردشة ونتعرف على بعض اكتر


----------



## ღ.¸¸.ريتا.¸¸.ღ (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دردشة المنتدى*

:yahoo:


----------



## اريو (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دردشة المنتدى*

يا اكيد الجاد نعمل للتعارف الجاد والتعارف على العادات والتقاليد بين الشعوب المختلفه فا ارجو احترام بعضنا لبعض مع الشكر


----------



## mansor1_2000 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دردشة المنتدى*

*اتمني ان يتم ذلك في اقرب فرصة*
*الرب يبارك مجهوداتكم*


----------



## احمد حماده (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: دردشة المنتدى*

​مساء الخير انا مسلم واتمنى من قلبى ابقى مسيحى والله ساعدونى ارجوكم انا عندى 50 سنة وبقالى سنين بتمنى اكون مسيحى الدين السمح اللى بيدعو للمحبة


----------



## احمد حماده (8 فبراير 2009)

ارجوكم ساعدونى انا المسيح فى دمى بقالى سنين وبحب كل المسيحيين وبحب الكنيسة جدا وكل يوم لازم اروح اقف قدامها وابقى نفسى ادخلها وابقى واحد منكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2009)

*يا احمد فى قسم خاص بالاسئله والاجوبه تقدر تسأل فيه على اللى عاوزه وهتلاقى اللى يرشدك ويساعدك لكن ده موضوع قديم جدا وبعيد عن اللى بتتكلم فيه
يغلق  *


----------

